# TinBoats.net Biggest Loser



## Jim (Jan 21, 2009)

This is the thread for weigh ins, nothing more nothing less. All other posts WILL BE DELETED.

Just keep on updating your own thread with dates and weights.


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2009)

Starting weight: 272 lbs.

Jan 1 - 272
Jan 9 - 263.6
Jan 23 - 264.1 :evil: (I'm blaming the new baby)
Jan 30 - 262.5.
Feb 6 - 259.4 
Feb 13 - 255.7 
Feb 21 -253.4
Feb 28 - 251.1
Mar 7 - 251.9
Mar 14 - 249.3
Mar 21 - 246.4
Mar 28 - 243.9
Apr 4 - 242.5
Apr 11 - 240.8


----------



## Codeman (Jan 21, 2009)

This is exactly what I had in mind, Thanks.

12/28/08- 353lbs
01/05/09- 350lbs
01/12/09- 347.5lbs
01/21/09- 344lbs
01/26/09- 344lbs :|
02/17/09- 344.5lbs =D> After 3 weeks of hell bent eating. Woo Who back on track today.
02/23/09- 344 holding steady :| Lots of couch time with a sick kiddo this week


----------



## Popeye (Jan 21, 2009)

Weighing in on Fri/Sat (depending on werk schedule). Plan is to go slow and steady. [-o< 

Jan 2 - 251
Jan 9 - 245
Jan 17 - 241
Jan 24 - 236
Jan 31 - 230.8
Feb 7 - 231
Feb 14 - 230.0
Feb 21 - 227.8
Feb 28 - 228
Mar 7 - 229
Mar 14 - 226
Mar 21 - 224
Mar 28 - 223
Apr 4 - 225
Apr 12 - 223
Apr 18 - 222
Apr 26 - 224
May 2 - 222
May 9 - 221


----------



## sccamper (Jan 21, 2009)

Started at 324 
12/19 316
1/01 324
1/09 313
1/16 306
1/23 304
1/30 300
2/06 296
2/13 296
2/20 293
2/27 (anniversary get away)
3/06 297
3/13 297
3/20 293
4/07 294
4/10 292
4/24 294
5/1 291
5/15 291


----------



## natetrack (Jan 23, 2009)

1-9-09 at 324 lbs
1-16-09 318
1-23-09 319
1-30-09 317
2-6-09 316
2-13-09 314 That's the 10 pound mark. 
2-20-09 314 didn't gain any. refocus and start again.
2-27-09 312 And I'm back to loosing. Slow and steady. 2 pounds a week for a year is 104 pounds that's perfect.
3-6-09 313 Wife got a job managing a BBQ joint. That discount is killing me.
3-20-09 312


----------



## HOIST-N-HAWGS (Jan 26, 2009)

Perfect!!! =D> 

1/26/09 213


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 30, 2009)

01/01/09 - 282
01/28/09 - 275
02/14/09 - 271
03/14/09 - 271- Been a very busy month.
11/30/10 - 260


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 30, 2009)

12-11-08= 270 
1-9-09= 258
1-23-09= 251
2-13-09=258 gained 7  I guess I didn't do to good during the ice storm week
12-9-10= 250


----------



## Tompatt (Feb 1, 2009)

08-210
Jan09-187 :mrgreen:


----------



## paulk (Feb 8, 2009)

Started at 273 on Jan. 4. Down to 251.5 this morning. Lost about three extra lbs. thanks to a widespread stomach virus. It still ain't easy.

March 7-247#


----------



## RedDog19 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

Feb. 10th 2009 - 230 lbs ouch!


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2009)

RedDog19 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Feb. 10th 2009 - 230 lbs ouch!




:WELCOME: RedDog19

Thanks for joining! I cant wait to see 230 :LOL2:


----------



## W2FTodd (Feb 12, 2009)

Jan 1 - 200 lbs
Feb 12- 188 lbs

13 more to go...

-Todd


----------



## paulk (Feb 12, 2009)

Good Luck Hang in there.


----------



## Jim (Feb 12, 2009)

G2Wired said:


> Jan 1 - 200 lbs
> Feb 12- 188 lbs
> 
> 13 more to go...
> ...



Nice job Todd! :beer: <--- Diet Soda :LOL2:


----------



## rebel654 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello all

2-18-09 260lb 

Congrats to all you losers keep it up. I'd love to hear the differn't ways everyone chooses to lose the lb's and how you feel now that it's gone


----------



## Jim (Feb 18, 2009)

rebel654 said:


> Hello all
> 
> 2-18-09 260lb
> 
> Congrats to all you losers keep it up. I'd love to hear the differn't ways everyone chooses to lose the lb's and how you feel now that it's gone




I feel so much better, more energy, more alert and less stomach/gas pains. I am strictly counting calories using the daily plate, and exercise 45 minutes three times per week. I do 30 minutes on the elliptical, 15 minutes on a bike and I lift light weights for 1-2 sets each time too (nothing fancy).


----------



## ejones1961 (Feb 19, 2009)

1/5/09 307
2/18/09 287
3/16/09 281
7/23/09 263
9/18/09 252


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2009)

ejones1961 said:


> 1/5/09 307
> 2/18/09 287




=D>


----------



## captclay (Mar 10, 2009)

Jan.1-255 Mar10-235


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2009)

I didn't join in earlier...felt like I might jinx myself by posting or by declaring a New Years resolution. Started on Jan 14...got sick of being over weight and I'm scared to death of the diabetes that runs rampant in my family tree. Low cal, low fat, low sugar, high fiber diet...only recently took up exercise as I hate the gym. Treated myself to a new mountain bike. My goal was 175 by the end of the year. I've done really well. I think it'll be earlier. [-o< 

1/14 - 243
1/29 - 234
2/14 - 220
3/14 - 217 getting under 220 was tough
3/21 - 205 and feeling great


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2009)

Good jog Greg! =D> 

Diabetes is a scary.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Started on Jan 14...




Great Day to start for at least two reasons! :mrgreen:


----------



## DenisD (Apr 2, 2009)

You losers are doing great, congrats. Just think of how much faster your boats will be and all the shallow spots you guys will be able to get into with out the extra lbs. in boats. =D>


----------



## Jyphotography (Apr 6, 2009)

Greg said:


> I didn't join in earlier...felt like I might jinx myself by posting or by declaring a New Years resolution. Started on Jan 14...got sick of being over weight and I'm scared to death of the diabetes that runs rampant in my family tree. Low cal, low fat, low sugar, high fiber diet...only recently took up exercise as I hate the gym. Treated myself to a new mountain bike. My goal was 175 by the end of the year. I've done really well. I think it'll be earlier. [-o<
> 
> 1/14 - 243
> 1/29 - 234
> ...



nice job dude! nice job all of you! 

04/01-240.5

I created a website to track my progress. so far it is going slow! 

https://www.iamgettingfat.com


----------



## Jim (Apr 6, 2009)

Jyphotography said:



> Greg said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't join in earlier...felt like I might jinx myself by posting or by declaring a New Years resolution. Started on Jan 14...got sick of being over weight and I'm scared to death of the diabetes that runs rampant in my family tree. Low cal, low fat, low sugar, high fiber diet...only recently took up exercise as I hate the gym. Treated myself to a new mountain bike. My goal was 175 by the end of the year. I've done really well. I think it'll be earlier. [-o<
> ...




Nice start, checked out the site...You have been RSS'd. Now we can keep tabs.


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 7, 2009)

Boy we are a bunch of Heffalumps on this forum eh?
I started downwards from 255 a week ago. 
This AM, 248. Sort of a modified Atkins diet. And an hour of exercize in the GYM every day.


----------



## Jim (Apr 7, 2009)

thudpucker said:


> Boy we are a bunch of Heffalumps on this forum eh?
> I started downwards from 255 a week ago.
> This AM, 248. Sort of a modified Atkins diet. And an hour of exercize in the GYM every day.



We are fishermen...did you expect any less. :LOL2:


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow, seems like everyone is doing very well. I really gotta get my butt in gear on this. I have done nothing but gain weight since I decided I needed to lose a good 20 or 30lbs. Last time I weighed myself I was at 245, that was a few days ago at work on the big scale. I feel like all I have to do is start eating right, I am generally very active at work, and once the fish start biting well I will be fishing every night after work. I am gonna start up for real after this weekend. Gotta do it, summer is coming, less clothes to hide the bulge


----------



## Greg (Apr 13, 2009)

> 1/14 - 243
> 1/29 - 234
> 2/14 - 220
> 3/14 - 217
> 3/21 - 205



4/12 - 198


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome Greg! :beer:


----------



## Lunkerville (Apr 16, 2009)

04/16 - 229lbs

Like everyone else, working late and not eating right have landed me in this mess. Kuddos to all of you for deciding to change. I am going to get my butt back on the eliptical. Amazing how your metabolism starts to stall as you get older.


----------



## sccamper (May 15, 2009)

Ive been holding steady for 3 weeks in a row. 291, started 324. Time to step it up and break into the 280's.


----------



## ejones1961 (Jul 23, 2009)

How is everyone doing. I am still making good progress. Down about 44 for the year. Hope everyone else id doing good also.


----------



## Popeye (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm still hovering around the 220-225 mark (down from 1-1-09 @ 251) and have gone down 1 pants size. (No Dave, waist, not inseam)


----------



## Jim (Jul 23, 2009)

Hovering around the 240 mark. Doing ok! Next short term goal is 225. Started at pant size 46 loose to now a 40 regular.


----------



## RStewart (Jul 26, 2009)

I got a late start on my weight loss this year. 3 months ago i weighed in at 398 lbs. In 2 months i got down to 362 and then i got awa from my plan for a month. i didnt gain any back, I just didnt lose anymore. Than on 7-20-09 I got serious and decided it was time to get back on track and get this done.

7-20-09 362 lbs
7-26-09 350.4 lbs.


----------



## Monarkman (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow..I just read this post for the first time...starting at...
Aug. 24 = 263
Aug. 31 = 257
Sept. 4 = 254.5 - Thank goodness for yardwork on hot days...
Sept. 11 = 252
Sept. 14 = 250.5
Sept. 18 = 248
Sept. 21 = 252 - Damn weekend...
Sept. 23 = 250
Oct. 2 = 247  
Oct. 15 = 243



Pre 1972 Monark 1444


----------



## Jim (Sep 16, 2009)

Monarkman said:


> Wow..I just read this post for the first time...starting at...
> Aug. 24 = 263
> Aug. 31 = 257
> Sept. 4 = 254.5 - Thank goodness for yardwork on hot days...
> ...




Good job man! Feeling good i bet! :beer:

Im at that 235-240 mark myself.


----------



## RStewart (Sep 18, 2009)

stew6371 said:


> I got a late start on my weight loss this year. 3 months ago i weighed in at 398 lbs. In 2 months i got down to 362 and then i got awa from my plan for a month. i didnt gain any back, I just didnt lose anymore. Than on 7-20-09 I got serious and decided it was time to get back on track and get this done.
> 
> 7-20-09 362 lbs
> 7-26-09 350.4 lbs.


9-13-09 330.0


----------



## shamoo (Sep 18, 2009)

Great job Stew =D>


----------



## jigster60 (Sep 19, 2009)

Didn't know anything about this post... I weighed 255 in June now as of Sept 18 I weigh 214... Reason for loss... I was shamed into this by my Loving bride... She said Honey... Dear,,, Love of my life I don't know how to say this but ...YOUR GETTING FAT ... :shock: :shock: :shock: : So we're going to the gym... I hate exercising ... So I told my Loving bride no ma'am I'll lose some weight my way... So no more fast foods and eating sensible meals... Cutting out most of My sweets... I still have a chocolate treat occasionally...I will have to say I feel much better and My knees really appreciate the stress I've taken off them .... I'm 61 and I still like to stand and fish off my front deck and it is so much easier now and I do get a lot less tired.... Plus she also shamed me into cutting my hair...And I've had long hair since I was 19... She said Honey... Dear... Love of my life don't know if ya know this but your looking like Charles Manson :shock: :shock: :shock: So I cut it to the nubbin 2 weeks ago ... Head feels real strange still but I'll get use to it it is a lot cooler fishing all day :lol: ... That's my story and I'm sticking to it :lol: :lol: :lol: ... God be with you all JIGGY


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2009)

Awesome Jigster! :beer:


----------



## Jwengerd (Sep 19, 2009)

January 2009 - 215lb

Currently -160lb

ALL from the atkins diet/running


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2009)

Jwengerd said:


> January 2009 - 215lb
> 
> Currently -160lb
> 
> ALL from the atkins diet/running



:beer:


----------



## hamar507 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jim is this something that you guys do every year. I got diagnosed with diabetes last month and have lost 21 pounds since. If you guys start up again in January I would sure be interested. take care


----------



## Jim (Sep 22, 2009)

hamar507 said:


> Jim is this something that you guys do every year. I got diagnosed with diabetes last month and have lost 21 pounds since. If you guys start up again in January I would sure be interested. take care



Im sure we will, problem is people seem to fade by March. :LOL2:


----------



## RStewart (Feb 21, 2010)

stew6371 said:


> stew6371 said:
> 
> 
> > I got a late start on my weight loss this year. 3 months ago i weighed in at 398 lbs. In 2 months i got down to 362 and then i got awa from my plan for a month. i didnt gain any back, I just didnt lose anymore. Than on 7-20-09 I got serious and decided it was time to get back on track and get this done.
> ...



still going. 
2-21-10 303.2


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2010)

Good Job Stew! :beer:

So am I. I am hovering at the 230 mark. I seem to have plateaued there, but I am down to pant size 38 from 46. :shock:


----------



## RStewart (Feb 22, 2010)

Thats awesome Jim. I was in a very stretched out 46 and now I'm in a loose 42.


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2010)

stew6371 said:


> Thats awesome Jim. I was in a very stretched out 46 and now I'm in a loose 42.



Awesome! I hate weight scales, this is how I measure my success now. :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 23, 2010)

Jim said:


> stew6371 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats awesome Jim. I was in a very stretched out 46 and now I'm in a loose 42.
> ...




Measure it by displacement in the crawdad


I am getting to the point that I need a bigger boat!


----------



## jigster60 (Feb 23, 2010)

Awesome ...keep it up I've gained about 10 pounds back but i figure when I start fishing again on a more regular basis it will melt away again...Hopefully........You keep up the good work I know ya have to feel better I know I do.............JIGGY


----------



## KMixson (Feb 23, 2010)

Just remember guys, the more you lose the faster your boat will go. Something to look forward to.


----------



## RStewart (Mar 21, 2010)

stew6371 said:


> stew6371 said:
> 
> 
> > stew6371 said:
> ...


03/21/10 296.6


----------



## Outdoorsman (Nov 24, 2010)

Ok..here I go again....copied and pasted from my Sept 09 post (when I was "Monarkman")...

Aug. 24 = 263
Aug. 31 = 257
Sept. 4 = 254.5 - Thank goodness for yardwork on hot days...
Sept. 11 = 252
Sept. 14 = 250.5
Sept. 18 = 248
Sept. 21 = 252 - Damn weekend...
Sept. 23 = 250
Oct. 2 = 247 
Oct. 15 = 243

Starting up again with a new (stronger) additude to stick with it...even with Thanksgiving tomorrow.....
Nov. 24 @ 248


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Nov 25, 2010)

Done this before... however got serious the end of last April and changed my lifestyle as far as food and exercise. Started eating better and walking a lot.

April 2010 - 243lbs.......... Today..... 177. I feel GREAT!!!


----------



## Jim (Nov 25, 2010)

i'm down to 225. feel like a million. will drop the last 25 before spring. I am determined.


Joe...that is amazing man. Congrats!


----------

